# Is it worth it?



## drummer5 (May 29, 2003)

I have a '92 2door sentra E, the car is my daily driver and also my first car. I was wondering if it was worth it to try and fix the rust it has on the rear fenders. I like in NY(aka land of rust) and they are rusted through pretty good in some spots and I was thinking about trying to find some non-rusted fenders in a yard or something and cutting them off and then cutting my fenders off and welding up the new ones.

Here are some pics of the fenders:



















How hard would this be to try to do? I have planty of welding tools at my house(gas and tig welder) and my uncle owns a metal shop so tools and skills arn't gonna really be the problem, just difficulty of the project and if it's even worth it. Oh and the car has 75k miles so it's still got tons of life left on the engine.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

wow...thats nasty looking rust
you may want to see if a junk yard has a sentra or cut it out and replace with it since you welde....just make your tach on the inside and sand and buff the crap out of it to smooth it out...

honestly though...I dont know if its worth all that trouble.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

damn bro thats pretty bad. i really dont know what to suggest. i think my man pearsont74 is giving u some good advice on visiting a junkyard to replace those panels.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i say go to the yards and replace the panel.

those fender have been eaten through and through so it faster and easier to just replace the fenders.

that jes my .02 cents


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

........know anyone that does media blasting?


----------

